# Another pizza cutter



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This is my second pizza cutter using the Woodcraft kit.

Wood is chakte viga purchased at Woodcraft.

I appreciate the contributions in the other threads by Mike and Robert. I picked up a lot of tips.

I am trying to learn, practice and also make these gifts at the same time.

I went back to the Sorby beading tool and realised I had been running the lathe too slow. I increased the speed to 1020 rpm and got much better results. I know I could have gone faster but I was also trying to tame the "Mr Hyde" skew and did not want to give him too much ammunition.

My first attempt at a ball end. A bit flat on the top so not quite round.

This piece has some sap wood. I like how this looked so tried to maintain some.

I wanted to try beads and the ball end. I also tried the EWT Detailer which also cut better at the higher speed. I used this for the small coves, since I do not yet have a cove cutter.

Finished with Mylands High Build Friction Polish. From the other threads I appreciated to apply small amount and several coats.

This is a very different product than the Shellawax I used before. Thin, lots of solvent, and it did not seem to need a lot of heat. Several light coats.

This one came out as shiny as I wanted. Now to put in a box and hope the US/UK postal systems do not loose this. Sending to my brother in the UK.

The side with the sap grain.









The other side.









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice Dave. Looks rustic!!!!!
Laughing!!!!!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dave that looks incredible:thumbsup:
your beads and coves look great and the ball on the back looks fine as it is too:yes:
love the sap wood:yes:
cant think of anything else to say about it:no:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Looks good Dave. The detail is very nicely done and I think I'm learning about the Mylands as well here ;-)


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice work, Dave.

(I'm trying to remember if there's any pizza in Britain worth eating ... I suppose he could shuttle over to Italy for some :laughing


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Nice work, Dave.
> 
> (I'm trying to remember if there's any pizza in Britain worth eating ... I suppose he could shuttle over to Italy for some :laughing


Thanks, some folks would comment if there is any food in the UK worth eating. :laughing:

I had Thanksgiving with friends who are also UK imports. We were all commenting on how the traditional Brits overcook vegetables.

The green mush is peas, the yellow mush is turnip, the orange mush is carrots and the white mush is mashed potatoes. :laughing:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> Thanks, some folks would comment if there is any food in the UK worth eating. :laughing:
> 
> I had Thanksgiving with friends who are also UK imports. We were all commenting on how the traditional Brits overcook vegetables.
> 
> The green mush is peas, the yellow mush is turnip, the orange mush is carrots and the white mush is mashed potatoes. :laughing:


Hey -- I resemble that comment, wanna take it outside? :boxing:

Anyway, you missed out "and the gray slices are roast beef" :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Anyway, you missed out "and the gray slices are roast beef" :icon_cheesygrin:


Well for some the black slices are roast beef.

My brother likes his steak somewhere between well done and charcoal. Not kidding - sad to say.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks great Dave,
They're coming along very nicely. I'm sure your brother will like it. Do they have pizza over there?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> Do they have pizza over there?


Thanks Mike, not a dumb question. I have just sent an email to my brother to confirm this is something he will use, before I mail this to become a dust collector.

The UK has most of the US chains, including e.g. Pizza Hut. 

What I am looking to confirm is whether the market for home made pizza based on e.g. a store bought base is commonplace these days.

Stay tuned. :icon_smile:


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

I find the design appealing and the execution sharp! 



_________________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------

